# 3DS FC.



## Cloak519 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just had a fleeting thought about displaying your 3DS FC as a part of the list under your avatar.
Since online gaming/adding friends requires just one code, I thought it might perhaps speed up the process of adding people and eliminate the need for '3DS FC Collection' threads that will, over time, become cluttered.
I'm aware that there's already an area for friend codes, but I thought this might provide faster access and fluidity.
That's basically all.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Mar 26, 2011)

I am with that idea.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd rather have them all in one place.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 26, 2011)

I kind of like the idea.

However, can't you just do that with your sig? Just add it to your sig or something.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 26, 2011)

I just want a centralized 3DS FC thread. Schlupi has already done this... So I just want it stickied.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 26, 2011)

Maybe something to add/change with the "WiFi Codes" button at the bottom of every post which probably no one ever uses.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Maybe something to add/change with the "WiFi Codes" button at the bottom of every post which probably no one ever uses.


Agreed. Not everyone has a 3DS yet, after all; in the same way not everyone here has a DS or a Wii


----------



## bigpaws (Mar 26, 2011)

lol i just relized that

it would need to be updated to hold 3ds fcs as well


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 26, 2011)

Only on the 3DS sections, maybe


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 26, 2011)

i genuinely like the idea, or people could just put it up in their wifi codes, that feature needs to be more promoted


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 27, 2011)

I did add the 3DS friend code to the Friend code database (it's somewhere in the middle of the list for some reason).

The FCDB needs an update though. I'd suggest after the 3DS becomes more popular, we just trash all the NDS games and just add codes for the Systems, with a list of games under them (that can be freely filled in, not selected from dropdown).

eg:


```
3DS -- 1234-4567-7890
- Game 1
- Game 2

Wii -- 1234-1234-5678-5678
- Game 1
- Game 2

...
```

Combined with a better searching mechanism and the ability to see who's online etc.
And maybe with some small icons appearing on a post if a certain code is filled in.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 27, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I did add the 3DS friend code to the Friend code database (it's somewhere in the middle of the list for some reason).
> 
> The FCDB needs an update though. I'd suggest after the 3DS becomes more popular, we just trash all the NDS games and just add codes for the Systems, with a list of games under them (that can be freely filled in, not selected from dropdown).
> 
> ...


But 3DS games only require one friend code, don't they?
I thought the system's friend code was used for all 3DS titles.
I get it now. I thought 'Game 1' and 'Game 2' were placeholders for friend codes.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 27, 2011)

Never mind then.

I like the database idea.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 27, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Never mind then.
> 
> I like the database idea.


Off-topic but PM me your FC or I will burn you.
On-topic; me too.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 27, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> But 3DS games only require one friend code, don't they?
> I thought the system's friend code was used for all 3DS titles.
> I get it now. I thought 'Game 1' and 'Game 2' were placeholders for friend codes.


Sorry if it was a bit unclear.
Yeah I meant only the codes for the system itself have to be entered.
But on top of that there's a textbox you can fill in with the games you have (not friend codes), just so others can see what games you have.

It's just an idea of mine though, chance it's gonna be implemented like that is small atm.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually, if that could lead for areas in your own profile to specify other account names (Steam, PSN, XBL, etc.) with the possibility of a small sidebar icon that would be good too.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 27, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Actually, if that could lead for areas in your own profile to specify other account names (Steam, PSN, XBL, etc.) with the possibility of a small sidebar icon that would be good too.


I like this, good thinking.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 28, 2011)

i agree. this is a gaming community in the first place.


----------

